# Die Größten Aufreger in WoW



## pingu77 (3. März 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte euch mal fragen, was euch in WoW am meisten aufregt.

Ihr könnt es gerne posten, egal ob es AddOn´s, Technik, Personen oder andere Sachen sind, postet es einfach, dann kann man darüber diskutieren.

Ihr könnt auch oben abstimmen, jeder hat 3 Antwortmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (3. März 2008)

Eindeutig die leute die eine Gruppe ohne was zu sagen verlassen.

Btw: Die zu kurze ignore Liste nervt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (3. März 2008)

Sag nur AH-kosten da ist ein Stack Leinenstoff für 50g drinne ......nerv

und die Leute die aus der Grp gehen nur weil man mal einmal gewipt ist....nerv

Lagg auf dem Schlachtfeld...doppel nerv....bin dann immer tot....nerv


----------



## pingu77 (3. März 2008)

Nochmal sorry, habe mich verschrieben, jeder hat eine Antwortmöglichkeit zum ankreuzen, aber posten könnt ihr natürlich alles


----------



## Nashan (3. März 2008)

> Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen <

gibt einfach nichts dümmeres


----------



## Monolith (3. März 2008)

Die Altersfreigabe ab 12.


----------



## aRrAQ (3. März 2008)

vote auf menschen die mitten in inis abhauen und 
tod durch fallschaden ausgelöst von lags und bugs ^^


----------



## Bratiboy (3. März 2008)

du hast vergessen :Mitspieler die einfach dumm wie Brot sind :/
traurig aber war das nervt mich am meisten...


----------



## Stonecloud (3. März 2008)

Also Ninjalooter nerven mich am allermeisten wenn ich son dummen jäger sehe der meinem Schurken den Dolch wegwürfelt würd ich am liebsten ... char löschen ally hochzocken und den dann suchen und ganken bis der durchdreht... (oder ein anderere Klasse nicht das die Jäger sich wider aufn schlips getreten fühlen^^) 
an 2. Stelle leute die mitten in der ini die Grp leaven ohne bescheid zu sagen. Es kann ja immer mal was dazwischen kommen aber einfach abhauen is das letzte.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. März 2008)

Mich nerven am meisten Leute,die mitten in der Instanz die Gruppe verlassen.
Das krieg ich echt immer so ein Hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Megamage (3. März 2008)

Noobs nerven wen du mit dennen in ne ini gehen bsp Nen 70iger Druide der nicht geskillt ist und nicht weiss das man sich verwandeln kann!! xD Gekauft oder Hochgespielt und imemr noch NOOB?


----------



## Smeagon (3. März 2008)

ich würde so viel ankreuzen aber bin dann zum NINJALOOTER gegangen


----------



## Syrics (3. März 2008)

Spieler die nichts von der story wissen.ich meine,es is doch pflicht zu wissen wer thrall ist oder?

PS: wie kann man sich soine animierten avas machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spongebopp (3. März 2008)

Gibt es leider nicht zum Voten:
Leute die auf einem RP-Server spielen obwohl sie kein RP in irgendeiner Art betreiben wollen.


----------



## bny' (3. März 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> Spieler die nichts von der story wissen.ich meine,es is doch pflicht zu wissen wer thrall ist oder?
> 
> PS: wie kann man sich soine animierten avas machen?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ganz ehrlich. Mich interessiert die Story gleich 0, und trotzdem macht mir das Spiel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Zum Votum, alles nervt. Aber was mir halt am häufigsten passiert ist, dass Leute in der Instanz einfach abhauen, deswegen für mich der größte Aufreger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Andicool (3. März 2008)

Leute die mitten in einer Instanz einfach abhauen. 
Das geht mal überhaupt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. März 2008)

Ninjalooter... wir (ich und mein kumpel) suchten ne ini, der Leader war ein richtig mieses Stück *zensiert*...

wir sind Blacktemple gegangen, wir alle brauchten die Sachen von den Councils, vorher wollten wir aber Mutter Sharahz aus dem Weg räumen...

1% Mutter fast down, da stellt der Arsch doch tatsächlich auf MASTERLOOT um und schnappt sich wirklich ALLES!!! 

und anstatt danach noch die Councils zu killen, leavt der Dreckssack -.-

naja, wir haben es trotzdem noch bis zu Illidan geschafft, an dem wir dann gescheitert sind^^


----------



## Schamll (3. März 2008)

ninjalooter da geht man zigmal für dieses eine item in ne ini und dann ninjalooter der sowas nicht mal tragen kann das nervt mich echt is aber mittlerweile sehr selten


----------



## Narulein (3. März 2008)

> Leute die mitten in einer Instanz einfach abhauen.
> Das geht mal überhaupt nicht. stop.gif



Genau so sehe ich es auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goeira (3. März 2008)

Du hast eins vergessen.
Im bg   ... lacht euch aus.
            ... spuckt auf euch.
            ...  ... ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten dann auchnoch so ein mies equipter mit 2 heilern am arsch we te eff


----------



## SixNight (3. März 2008)

Also mich regen die Leute die einfach den raid verlassen auf oda die normale GRP oda Kack noobs .. z.b die dauert fragen kannst du mir gold leihen kannst du mich ziehen kannst du dies und das .. -.-


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (3. März 2008)

also das leute mitten in der ini leaven is wirklich nervig
da mir das gott sein dank bisher nie so richtig passiert is (einmal war nur der tank mit mal off und kam net wieder) 
vote ich mal für leute die net richtig in ner gruppe/ini spielen können
müssen ja nicht mal noobs sein aber können halt richtig in der gruppe spielen

ansonsten noch ninjalooter(geht bei mir bis her auch nie großen aufreger gehabt) und spam im handelschannel
nervig aber man kann drüber weg sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (3. März 2008)

Hab auch für Gruppen ärsche gevotet : D aber btw geht einfach nie mit Random Grps. in eine Ini , wozu gibts eine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (3. März 2008)

Ebenso für die Grp-Verlasser gevotet, auch wenn mich die AH-Preise auch ziemlich aufmucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (3. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Die Altersfreigabe ab 12.



/sign


----------



## pingu77 (3. März 2008)

Freue mich über die vielen Antworten, und jetzt wo ich es mir genauer überlege, finde ich auch irgendwie dass die IGNO-Liste zu kurz ist ;p 

Aber was denkt Ihr was man gegen diese probs machen kann, würde sagen, ihr macht es so, ihr schreibt die Position der Antwortmögl und dann den Lösungsvorschlag, z.B. so:

6. Blizz sollte im neuen Patch etwas hinzufügen, für Menschen die vor der hälfte der Instanz die Gruppe leaven z.B. Rüstung zu 75 % kaputt oder so, oder so ne Art "Strafzettel" beim 1. mal leaven 1s, dann 1g, dann 5g, dann 10g, dann 50g, dann 100g, dann 250g usw.



also, die Zahl(1-9) und den Vorschlag


und noch ne frage an einen mod, was heißt das zeichen vor dem beitragnamen in der  Thread-Übersicht, bei mir steht dann da "proll*", was soll das bedeuten ;p


----------



## Tragoile (3. März 2008)

aber was ist, wenn man einen Inet down hat ?

Dann ist man der gearschte


----------



## Magnolobo (3. März 2008)

Am meissten stören mich Idioten, die sowas im Forum veranstalten:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33602


Ingame die üblichen Dinge;

1. Ignore-Liste zu kurz
2. Goldspammer
3. OMG-ROFL-LOL-Chats
4. Spieler die mir sagen wollen, wie ich meinen Char zu spielen habe.
5. spieler die die Gruppe oder Ini verlassen, weil sie ihr Ziel erreicht haben und die anderne einfach alleine lassen. Auch sehr beliebt: "Ich mussweg, hatte grad LVLup und muss sofort zum Lehrer." 
6. Das ständige rumstehen viele Spieler in den Kampfmeistern. BG anmelden gerät da oft zur Geduldsprobe.


----------



## Scarloc. (3. März 2008)

ich stelle fest da fehlen punkte wie Disconnects oder chinafarmer ^^
und man sollte 3 sachen anwählen können, kann mich nicht entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (3. März 2008)

@ Scarloc. hab mich oben dafür entschuldigt, hatte ich  leider vergessen und die chin.farmer und disconnects hab ich vergessen, sry aber such dir doch was ähnliches aus wie zb. ninjalooter oder so


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2008)

- Mich nervt am meisten das ich für BT-Items in den BT muss. 
(Warum kann mann die nicht in Org kaufen.)

- Mich nervt das Ragefire so Bock schwer ist. Bin mit meinem 10er Priest schon x-Mal gewiped

- Mich nervt, dass keiner Mitglied in meiner Imba Gilde "Aliedeathjägers" werde will

- Mich nervt, das es hier im Forum so wenig Umfragen gibt

- Mich nervt, dass B1ubb erst 4000 Beiträge hat

- Mich nervt, dass mich die grossen Kinder in der Schule immer noch verhauen obwohl ich doch son super Crit mache.

- Mich nervt, dass es bei WOW kein God-Mode Cheat gibt

- Mich nervt das es keine WOW-Version für mein Gamecube gibt.

aber nix davon kann ich ankreuzen  mannoooo


----------



## m@gG0t (3. März 2008)

Was ich sch.... finde ist, wenn einer, einem beim verrecken zu guckt.


----------



## Crash_hunter (3. März 2008)

Leute die gruppen leaven....WTF IS THIS SHIT!


btw /vote for communitywatch thema!!!


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (3. März 2008)

Also ich finde Handelsspammer ganz übel. Da chattet man grade im Allg. channel oder im Gildenchannel und zack siehste nur noch "hello do you want to buy cheap gold...." das nervt echt. Naja was Blizz dagegen machen könnte is die Spammer namen (Kihbabd, POdkjab,HEVRJV etc ^^) schon garnet zulassen sondern die namen bei der erstellung des Chars mal kurz zu überprüfen.

Leute die Grp oder den Raid verlassen ohne bescheidzugeben sind auch voll mies weil meistens sind das die leute die immer betteln das jmd die mit in ne ini nimmt und dann wenn die das Quest, Lvl up Loot oder what ever haben hauen die einfach ab?! Sowas nenn ich unehrenhaft und dumm. Denn wenn ich dann nochmal in ne Grp mit denen komm leav ich auch sofort oder besateh darauf das der gekickt wird^^

Und das bringt mich dann auch zum nächsten punkt nämlich die zu kurze Ignor liste ^^

Ninjalooter sind ganz böse landen auch sofort auf ignor und werden in den channels von mir angeprangert.

Naja viel ItemPreise im Ah sind ok aber bei uns gibts eines was mich aufregt. Ich bin schmied und hätte gerne auch alle Pläne. Nur gibts da schon seit monaten einen Plan wobei ich mir dann immer wieder an den Kopf fasse. Nämlich den plan für Thoriumstachel(oder so), kostet bei uns im AH zwischen 599g bis 10000g ^^

joar der rest wie laggs is bei mir eher unüblich von daher keine großen aufreger.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. März 2008)

Das schlimmste finde ich, dass die Allianz in jeder Beziehung beschissen ist und dass man seinen Char nicht begraben und als Ud auferstehen lassen kann.

Edit: Achso, und dass man nicht auf nen PvP Server wechseln kann...


----------



## FrustmaN (3. März 2008)

schade konnte keine 3 mal abstimmen, zudem hat es eh zuwenig auswahlmöglichkeiten (wurde ja bereits erwähnt)

kommt aber alles imme rauf den spielertyp an, denke kaum daß sich ein reienr pve spieler über lags im bg aufregt. 

nervskala von nervt massig (1) bis geht so (bzw mir egal)(10):

1. lags in bg (und die dummen lösungsansätze von gms: lösche wtf und cache ordner! logo bringt ja auch massig was)

2. kann in av keine be leichen plündern (egal ob mit oder ohne addons)

3. scheiß goldspammer in diversen channels und städten (und wenn man die meldet stehn sie 10 min später immer noch da, also wozu gibts den mist button überhaupt, außer zeitverschwenug bringts eh nichts)

4. afkler mit bots (also cheater!!!) in bgs, je nach tageszeit sind es bis zu 15 stk im av pro seite

5. verbindungsabbrüche (di emeist in kämpfen auftreten kurz bevor man den mob gelegt hätte, wo man dann eh tot is, aber trotzdem die repkosten hat obwohl es ein blizzard problem ist, da alle anderen verbindungen tadelos laufen, bsp TS)

6. inkompetente und lahmarschige GMs (die standardantwort kent ja jeder (siehe oben)

7. spieler die ner grp beitreten um dann nach 15 min zu ihrem raid zu gehn den sie mit ihrem "main" absolvieren müßen, da sie dumm wie brot sind und keien uhr lesen können um zu wissen daß gleich ihr raid losgeht

8. spieler die mit ihrem main protzen wie toll er doch ist und welche super ini sie schon "clear" haben, aber zu blöd sind mit ihrem twink zu zocken bzw in arathi auf 3 zu zählen und dann auch mal zu deffen weil ich da das tagesquest gern erledigen würde

9. das nervige ruffarmen, statt daß es einfach für bestimmte mobs ruf gibt und zwar unabhängig von lvl oder eigenem ruf

10. spieler die einen ständig anbetteln (egal ob "zieh mich mal ,..." oder "gib mal gold,..." aber in ner gilde sind oder einfach nur zu faul um dann später zu probelm nr8 zu werden



abgesehn von ca 100 weiteren nervigen dingen ist wow ganz nett, sonst würd ichs ja nciht zocken (und arbeitslos also gelangweilt bin ich auch nicht!)


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Ich hasse die lange Wartezeiten der Tickts. Die restlichen "Aufreger", die da oben stehen, kratzen mich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (3. März 2008)

Hi,

mich nervt am meisten der L A A A A A A A G G G G  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich hab mich mittlerweile schon damit abgefunden^^ Liegt wohlt am ISP, kann ich nix machen,



> 6. Blizz sollte im neuen Patch etwas hinzufügen, für Menschen die vor der hälfte der Instanz die Gruppe leaven z.B. Rüstung zu 75 % kaputt oder so, oder so ne Art "Strafzettel" beim 1. mal leaven 1s, dann 1g, dann 5g, dann 10g, dann 50g, dann 100g, dann 250g usw.



Und was machen dann so leute wie ich, die manchmal (wenns mal wieder laagt) nen netten "Serververbindung unterbrochen" Screen bekommen, und unfreiwillig aus der Innie fliegen? Da dürfe ich ja nurnoch blechen... -.-

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Mikroflame (3. März 2008)

für mich ganz klar
Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen ohne was zu sagen! was schlimmeres gibt es meiner meinung nach nicht..


----------



## Traxano (3. März 2008)

Nicht geht über lag im schlachfeld, besonders alterac..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gelio (3. März 2008)

für alle, denen die ignore list zu kurz ist:

*IgnoreMore*

ganz tolles addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (3. März 2008)

Lagg auf dem Schlachtfeld - naja hab ich eigentlich noch nicht gehabt

Lagg in den Hauptstädten - hab ich auch sehr selten 

Spam im Handels-/Gruppensuchchannel - is nervig, ja, aber ^da achte ich wenig drauf und mann kann die channels auch abschalten

Grafikfehler - sind mir bisher nicht so negativ aufgefallen. Ok, manchmal durchbohrt die Axt den Umhang, aber naja, nicht so schlimm

"Cheater" - hab noch keinen bemerkt.

Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen - DAS GEHT MIR AUF DEN SACK! Sowas ist das aller letzte!

Lange Wartezeiten bei einem GM Ticket - da bin ich einerseits recht entspannt und andererseits wurden meine Tickets immer innerhalb einer halben STunde beantwortet

Zu hohe Auktionshauspreise - Der Preis regelt die Nachfrage! Also einfach nicht die WUcherpreise (die ich auf meinem Server eh nicht habe) zahlen.

"Ninjalooter" - kann man entweder aus dem Weg gehen oder aus der ini kicken wenn sie es übertreiben.


----------



## oHa510 (3. März 2008)

wieso kann man nicht mehrere antowrten auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Mooni_ (3. März 2008)

mich nerven bloß die ganzen bots...sprich cheater...soviele Bots schon gemeldet...


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. März 2008)

Mich nerven irgendwie alle sachen, naja bis daruf das in in Städten kein prob mit lags habe  selten welche  und es sollte noch dazukommen das die Chinafarmer auch stressen die Teilweise für den Push der Preise im AH Verantwortlich sind. Aber "Cheater" sind mir noch nie begegnet.

Von den Ticket wartezeiten mal ganz zu schweigen da lag mein Rekord (Freitag nach dem Feierabend 18 Uhr eingeloggt...18:30 Ticket erstellt) und um 02:46 am Samstag kam dann das Begrüßungsmakro..ja ich hab solange gezockt und den Nerv gehabt) 

Zählt es auch zu Grafikfehler wenn man durch andere Chars durchlaufen kann oder in Ihnen sitzen kann? dann auch nerv..


----------



## Tankteddy (3. März 2008)

Spamm in /2 die die grp leaven sind mir eigentlich egal weil ih eh fast immer tanke und meistens dd gehen die wir aufm server mehr als genug haben.kurz nach draussen den nächsten porten und weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (3. März 2008)

Eindeutig 





> Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen



Nichts ist schlimmer.
Das WoW Game heißt MMORPG. Und da ist man aufeinander angewiesen.
Wer bei mir die Gruppe verlässt ohne einen ordentlichen Grund anzugeben kommt von mir sofort auf Ignore und ist für meinen Teil aus der Gemeinschaft ausgeschlossen.

Auch wenn ich Tank bin stört es mich.


----------



## Ferago (3. März 2008)

Was mich am meisten nervt sind die Leute, die scheisse spielen es aber nicht bemerken und dann evt. andere aus der Grp werfen, weil sie ihnen die Fehler aufzwingen.

Warscheinlich hier keinem passiert aber ich war gestern in Mecha hero und der Tank hat sich doch tatsächlich geweigert die Heiler des Sonnenzorns zu tanken, weil er meinte, dass die eh keinen dmg machen. Mein Lebensbalken war da anderer meinung (moonkin mit 9,2k hp) die teile haben 3k crits rausgehaun und mich im nu gekillt obwohl ich sogar nen healpot genommen habe.... Als ich den Tank freundlich darauf hinwies, dass es extrem unangenehm ist, wenn adds mit randomaggro rumlaufen und Leute killen bin ich begleitet von dummen sprüchen wie : Sry aber das du von denen gekillt wirst... echt peinlich
aus der Gruppe geworfen worden. Als ich fragte was ich denn hätte machen sollen landete ich auf der Ignore und das war's....


Ach ja und an alle, die meinen, dass die ganzen Goldbettlerlowis das nervigste an wow sind:

Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt sagt dem Goldbettler mal zur Abwechslung "ja" und stellt ihm so um die 110 gold ins handelsfenster. Danach geht ihr einfach afk ohne den Handel zu bestätigen. Schaut vlt nach 10 min nochmal vorbei, bei mir hat ein twink sage und schreibe 30minuten "musst auf bestätigen drücken" wiederholt geschrieben, bis ich mich erbarmt habe und die zeitintensive arbeit seinerseits mit 10goldstücken honoriert habe xD


----------



## Grinsedrache (3. März 2008)

- Laggs auf den BGs, allen voran AV
- Goldspammbots ( zum Glück gibts ein AddOn namens SpamMeNot, dass sie gleich /igno und meldet)
- Lags in den Hauptstädten
- "Kiddies" die nur halbverstümmelte Sätze rausbringen in einer Mischung die keiner versteht
- die ganze "olol rofl zomg" Comm
- Exploiter / Cheater in den BGs
- Ehreleecher und AFKler in den BGs
- und und und.....

Besonders stinken mich auch Leute an, die nach abgeschlossener Instanzquest sich rausporten ohne ein Wort und nie mehr wieder gesehen werden.


----------



## Headsick (3. März 2008)

> Ach ja und an alle, die meinen, dass die ganzen Goldbettlerlowis das nervigste an wow sind:
> 
> Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt sagt dem Goldbettler mal zur Abwechslung "ja" und stellt ihm so um die 110 gold ins handelsfenster. Danach geht ihr einfach afk ohne den Handel zu bestätigen. Schaut vlt nach 10 min nochmal vorbei, bei mir hat ein twink sage und schreibe 30minuten "musst auf bestätigen drücken" wiederholt geschrieben, bis ich mich erbarmt habe und die zeitintensive arbeit seinerseits mit 10goldstücken honoriert habe xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-GM Ticket Zeit ist ne Katastrophe...
-Laggs gehen so
-Ninjalooter bisher gottseidank recht wenig bisher
-Igno viel zu kurz...
-Ah-Wartezeit 1 Stunde?????<----bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Daneben stehen, sterben lassen, selber den Mob/das ERz etc. farmen....
-Leute, die beleidigt sind, wenn nicht jeder 70er nur darauf wartet jmd DM oder Verließ zuzziehen....um ihnen anschließend 3 G für den Lehrer zu leihen, den sie kurz vor Ende der Inni dringend besuchen müssen, weil der Priester ihm die Epic-Zweihandaxt zeigen will, die man selber gerne tragen würde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Gottseidank sind das meist nur kurze Momente, aber das Spiel macht einfach zu viel Spaß, um es sich von solch blöden Momenten kaputt machen zu lassen!

In diesem Sinne

Viel Spaß Euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (3. März 2008)

Also mich regt auch alles in der Liste auf am schlimmsten sind natürlich Ninjalooter und Leute die einfach die Gruppe leaven z.b. wenn sie ihr teil abgegriffen haben...wie kürzlich beim twinken in kathe.
Heiler bekommt lvl up kurz danach ruhestein "cu bin weg" leave, war echt genial...

Oder Leute wie heute erst: Mein twink ist in der ZF suche, kommt ein krieger in gruppe rein. er fragt ob ich ein 70iger hab. ich ja, darauf die frage ob ich ihn ziehen könnte ich natürlich: äh nein!
joa darauf hin hat er geleaved und ich hatte kein bock mehr aufs spiel -.-


----------



## Tahult (3. März 2008)

Ferago schrieb:


> Ach ja und an alle, die meinen, dass die ganzen Goldbettlerlowis das nervigste an wow sind:
> 
> Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt sagt dem Goldbettler mal zur Abwechslung "ja" und stellt ihm so um die 110 gold ins handelsfenster. Danach geht ihr einfach afk ohne den Handel zu bestätigen. Schaut vlt nach 10 min nochmal vorbei, bei mir hat ein twink sage und schreibe 30minuten "musst auf bestätigen drücken" wiederholt geschrieben, bis ich mich erbarmt habe und die zeitintensive arbeit seinerseits mit 10goldstücken honoriert habe xD


Muahahaha

Du bist ein ganz Pöser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich nerven auch so Leute, die (angeblich) schon 1 Milliarde Twinks auf 10000 verschiedenen Servern haben und dann immer noch nicht wissen was ihre Klasse kann, mit der sie grad in der Instanz sind. Und dann noch groß rumtönen, dass man ihnen nicht erklären soll wie sie zu spielen haben.
Jaja, ganz toll...


----------



## Headsick (3. März 2008)

erinnert mich an den bekloppten mage der uns tankenderweise und dauersterbenderweise das ertse mal Uldaman mit meinem Main gezeit hat/zeigen wollte, ständig vorgelaufen ist, sich das gute loot gegeriffen hat und nach dem 3. wipe (den er durch stoffunsachgemäßesvorwärtsstürmen  ausgelöst hat!!) nur noch meinte: So ich muß mit meinem Main in eine 70er Inni, cu"... lol so ein Kasper, da hab ich mich seinerzeeit seeeehr drüber geärgert, aber jetzt find ichs nur noch arm! Ist doch alles nur Spaß...


aber Btw: das mit dem Goldbettlern werd ich auf jeden Fall versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (3. März 2008)

Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen

is einfach nervig sowas, man kommt nicht weiter und muss erst mal wieder ne weile warten bis man einen neuen hat und es weiter gehen kann. manchmal findet man keinen und muss es ganz aufgeben


----------



## FrustmaN (3. März 2008)

aus aktuellem anlaß:

aus dem bg fliegen, natürlich mitten im kampf, und dann server unterbrechung, um anschließend nen 5 min ladescreen in av zu haben, der sicher noch länger geht! sowas nervt gewaltig, nachdem man ja nur eben mal 30 min auf bg-inv gewartet hat


----------



## H24Lucky (3. März 2008)

lol man kann nur eines makieren könnte aber fast alles markieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (3. März 2008)

Headsick schrieb:


> erinnert mich an den bekloppten mage der uns tankenderweise und dauersterbenderweise das ertse mal Uldaman mit meinem Main gezeit hat/zeigen wollte, ständig vorgelaufen ist


Wer lässt denn Mages tanken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (3. März 2008)

Du glaubst ja gar nich, wie schnell der lütte gnom mage war, ich als schwerfälliger und leicht ängstlicher zwerg, war ihm an geschwindigkeit weit unterlegen und er hat seinen vorteil klar ausgenutzt und alles angegriffen, was ihm vor den zauberstab kam ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso und Thema Schlachtfeld: Wenn aus Kriegshymne wieder ne 2 Stunden-Partie wird, könnt ich *wunschworteinfügen*


----------



## dârkstôrm (3. März 2008)

es gibt so einiges was ingame nervt
aber was mich mehr nerft sind so ne sachen wie: alles läuft performance mäßig top vorm patch (weiss jetzt nicht genau welcher es war) und nach dem patch lagt es im ganzen game ohne grund 
und wenn man denn im technik forum liest das man zu den gewinnern des patches gehört,
nur weil man ne bestimmte soundkarte hat und schneesturm die leute komplett ignoriert (forum und anfragen an schneesturm) und in den nachfolgenden patches auch keine besserung kommt
ich will hier nicht rumheulen,aber ist es zu viel verlangt wenn ich erwarte das solche fehler schnell behoben werden? vor allem wenn es weit verbreitete hardware ist
immerhin haben sie ja 10.000.000 mal 13 € im monat von uns suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (3. März 2008)

Arena Buggs^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33629


----------



## Flying Dutch (3. März 2008)

Na dann ich auch mal:

Größte Ärgernisse in WoW:

Die hochgepimpten Kiddies in den low level Schlachtfeldern mit den zusammengekauften Verzauberungen. Warum da Blizzard nichts unternimmt ? Na ja könnte ja ein Kunde wegfallen.
Das einzige was einem da Genugtuung veschafft ist die Tatsache, dass man so Leuchti dann doch mal legen kann. Also mal ehrlich... mit den Mörderwerten die die haben, weiss ich nicht wie man da überhaupt noch umfallen kann.

Im selben Zusammenhang: 
Die extreme Itemlastigkeit. Ich persönlich habe einfach keine Lust stundenlang ein und denselben Mob zu becampen damit der endlich mal ein Item mit ner dropchance von 0,0000001 rausschmeisst. Ich mein ich spars mir, aber da kommt dann eben nur mittleres Equip bei heraus. Na ja wobei das wohl eher Geschmackssache ist. Wow ist halt doch ein PvE-Spiel. Ich finds trotzdem doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder Schlachtfeld:
Arathibecken: Die Jungs die von den Ställen angezogen werden wie die Motten vom Licht und damit dann den Sieg zunichte machen. 

Und last but not least: Das ganze Dummgequatsche ohne Sinn und Verstand. Meine "Lieblingswörter" sind da Noob, Opfer usw. Dann krieg ich auch die Krise dass man an jede Aussage ein Lol hängen muss (ob der Inhalt nun lustig war oder nicht) Wirkt wie Kaschierung von Unsicherheit. 
Da kann ich auch das hier 





> die ganze "olol rofl zomg" Comm


 übernehmen


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. März 2008)

dârkstôrm schrieb:


> es gibt so einiges was ingame nervt
> aber was mich mehr nerft sind so ne sachen wie: alles läuft performance mäßig top vorm patch (weiss jetzt nicht genau welcher es war) und nach dem patch lagt es im ganzen game ohne grund
> und wenn man denn im technik forum liest das man zu den gewinnern des patches gehört,
> nur weil man ne bestimmte soundkarte hat und schneesturm die leute komplett ignoriert (forum und anfragen an schneesturm) und in den nachfolgenden patches auch keine besserung kommt
> ...



Hast du ne ahnung wovon die den Kaffe/Tee Bezahlen? und wieviele Industrie Kaffemaschienen durch den Konsum Drauf gehen? ^^ Irgendwie muss das doch alles Bezahlt werden, dann kommt noch der Sprit der BMW´s dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nich zu vergessen die Stromrechnung die die haben ^^. Aber ich gebe Dir dennoch recht


----------



## Mongowombat (3. März 2008)

Flying schrieb:


> Und last but not least: Das ganze Dummgequatsche ohne Sinn und Verstand. Meine "Lieblingswörter" sind da Noob, Opfer usw. Dann krieg ich auch die Krise dass man an jede Aussage ein Lol hängen muss (ob der Inhalt nun lustig war oder nicht) Wirkt wie Kaschierung von Unsicherheit.
> Da kann ich auch das hier  übernehmen



Jap, der Umfrage fehlt eindeutig ein Umfragepunkt: "Nerviges-sinnlos-Gequatsche" ala "Zomfg oMg lOl, what a crit!!!!!11111"

Wie sich manche Leute ausdrücken ist wirklich nicht mehr schön und leider muss man feststellen, dass nur noch beleidigt, beschimpft und verflucht wird und das auch noch auf unterstem Niveau, als ich mit CS(S) aufgehört habe, hatte ich gehofft auch die Community hinter mit gelassen zu haben, allerdings dauerte es kein Jahr und der Kommunikationsstand zog auch in WoW ein, leider.
Man hat einfach keinn Respekt mehr voreinander und der Umgang ist dementsprechend.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. März 2008)

Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen

is eigentlich das einzige aufgeführte was überhaupt stört. die anderen probleme hab ich nich, spamm is meist eher lustig


----------



## Reecon (4. März 2008)

Am besten finde ich trotzdem das:

Er (Lvl69): Hallo, kannst du mir bitte 120g geben? Komm schon bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte ...
Ich: Für was den?
Er:  Möchte mir unbedingt ein Item im AH kaufen, für mein Karastartequip. Bitte, hast du das Gold? Bitte
Ich:  Sag mal, du bist 69 und hast nicht mal 120g? Wie willst du dir den ein Flugmount mit 70ig kaufen, um die Karapre abzuschließen?
Er: Ja das Gold hab ich ja schon fast zusammen, deswegen muß ich ja sparen. 

Gehts noch??? Der hat wohl die falschen Arschhaare geraucht

Aber naja, um nicht vom Thema abzuweichen ....

Ich hasse Leute, die Ihren Char nicht spielen können. zB.: Lvl70 Hexer - Inze: Dampfkammer führt in der Schildhand  ----> Oberschenkelknochen von Kleiner. Also mir fehlen die Worte .........

Greetz Reecon


----------



## Headsick (4. März 2008)

...mich nervt die Flugzeit von Darnassus nach Menethil... fliegt jetzt schon über 8 Minuten


----------



## Cyress (4. März 2008)

Also, mir fehlt die Möglichkeit da mehrere Sachen anzuwählen. =) Weil mich mehr aufregt als das, was ich nun anklicken musste, aber man muss sich ja für eines entscheiden...
Hab Ninjalooter gewählt, weil ich das letztens erst hatte.
War im versunkenen Tempel, ein blauer boe Bogen droppt, der Schurke würfelt bedarf, war auch besser als seiner, aber anstatt, dass er den anlegt verkauft er ihn später. -.- Sowas liebe ich immer. *aufreg* Sowas ist ja ansich auch Ninjalooten... Wenns auch n bissl anders war als man es sonst kennt.

Leute die mitten in der Ini gehen regen mich nur bedingt auf... Es kommt auf die Gründe an, finde ich. Wenn sie natürlich ohne einen Kommentar gehen ist es extrem scheiße, solche Leute landen bei mir schonmal auf Ignore.


----------



## LMay (4. März 2008)

Die Menschen aufm Bg, die die gegnerische Fraktion auf einmal befürworten: "Ey wtf, allis sind ja so ne noobs!" nur zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Alder boah ey, zum Glück ist mein Main Alli" als Zitat für die andre Seite ><

Diese Kommentare sollten mir am Knackar*** vorbeigehen, aber trotzdem kommt mir jedes Mal die Galle hoch, wenn ich das lese. Warum auch immer....aber mit dem zurück-flamen hab ich (noch) nicht angefangen, weil sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Lowie-Zeit wurde ich mal "betrogen", als es um ein Haustier ging...habe 15g zuviel gezahlt...so etwas regt mich net auf, da hat jemand meine Doofheit ausgenutzt^^
...man lernt daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Murksi (4. März 2008)

Hmm... keiner der genannten Punkte.

Wenn´s was gibt was mich aufregen könnte, sinds Proleten im Chat/TS


----------



## Renako (4. März 2008)

am meisten nerven mich die Goldspammer und die Leute die sich mit nem Twink immer durch ini´s ziehen lassen mit der Begründung das sie keine lust auf ne gruppe haben......Das regt mich tierisch auf, da fragt man sich doch immer wieder wie die ihren Char dann beherschen wollen

Insofern MFG Renako 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elendur (4. März 2008)

am schlimmsten finde ich die leute egal ob ally oder horde die sich mit s3 auf die leiche setzen und 25 campen
will nicht sagen kinder aber das sind leute die ich gern ma priv campen würde


----------



## Caradim (4. März 2008)

Ganz klar lag in hauptstädten^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (4. März 2008)

(furchtbar --- man kann damit leben --- stört mich nicht)

Leute die mitten in einem Instanzrun abhauen

Ganken und Leichen campen

Gruppenmitglieder vom Typ "Legolas aus Allimania"
(Für die die den nicht kennen sagen wir einfach "selbsternannte Progamer"...)

Lags in wichtigen Situationen

Leute die glauben eine Gilde wäre ein Powerlevel- und Goldservice

Wenn arme Teufel, für die es nichts anderes im Spiel gibt als "möglichst schnell imba werden" versuchen, Story- und RP-interessierten Mitspielern ihre Ansichten aufzuzwingen.

Multibox-Lamer (zu sehen als 2 Chars, meist gildenlos, gleiche Klasse und ähnliche Namen, die immer zusammen herumlaufen). Mit einem einzelnen Char kriegen die wohl nichts auf die Reihe.


----------



## Ceremone (4. März 2008)

Mich nerven Besonders Leute, die mitten in der ini Abhauen ohne  etwas zu sagen.

Mich Nerven I-welche Leute, die mir vorschreiben wollen wie ich meinen Char zu spielen habe.

Mich nervern diese Gold Seiten Spamer.

Mich Nert es Das es meist nich so leicht is nen Tank zu finden.

Und mich nervt es das ich  Immer Pleite bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *China Farner abruf*  *spaß*


----------



## DaMosha (4. März 2008)

ähem wie kann man die Ahpreise net mögen? die werden von der Community bestimmt, was soll Blizzard da machen? btw zwingt euch niemand im Ah einzukaufen.

Manchen sollte man die freie Marktwirtschaft mal erklären.


----------



## Bablione (4. März 2008)

gevotet für Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen

aber was mich am meisten aufregt, aber leider nicht zur verfügung steht beim vote. Leute die Nach Gold fragen, oder durch inis gezogen werden wollen, oder ein nein nicht als nein verstehen, wenn ich keine lust habe z.B. bota Hero zu heilen


----------



## Tsunao (4. März 2008)

habe "lag in den hauptstädten" angekreuzt. das nervt mich wirklich. gestern wieder gestorben, obwohl ich schon fast in der bank war. plötzlich seh ich nur, wie ich nach unten falle-.-

ja, menschen, die mitten in der ini die gruppe verlassen, finde ich auch schlimm. muss aber gestehen, dass es mir auch schon passiert ist. eben noch war ich mitten im kampf in der dampfkammer, im nächsten moment wird die internetverbindung unterbrochen und ich kann für die nächsten 2 stunden nicht mehr einloggen. im ersten moment würde so etwas auf mich so wirken, als hätte derjenige aus welchem grund auch immer ausgeloggt, da mir aber so etwas passiert ist und ich eigentlich gar nichts für konnte, adde ich die leute erst einmal auf die freundesliste und wenn ich sie das nächste mal online sehe, frage ich, was los war. damit klärt sich in manchen fällen ein mißverständnis auf.


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2008)

Mir fehlt noch die möglichkeit "Lags in Inis und Schlachtzügen" was ichs chon oft erlebt habe und es dadurch immer Wipes gab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (4. März 2008)

keines der o.g. Sachen

spucken find ich scheisse. Immer.

regt mich aber auch nich mehr auf...

mich regt auf, dass ich nix zu tun hab momentan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der neue Content soll mal kommen... Ein Jahr Scherbenwelt muss genügen!

was ich schade finde, mich aber auch nicht wirklich aufregt:
Es sollte einen heroic mode für ALLE Instanzen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wenigstens mal für die 5er)

/2 lfm heal ragefire heroic


----------



## Muinadan (4. März 2008)

An erster Stelle "Menschen, die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen", die dann auch noch sagen, "was fürn Kindergarten hier", etc. Das, was Tsunao über die Internetverbindung anspricht, kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Wir hatten in Mechanaar einmal das Pech, daß unser Tank immer rausgeflogen ist, und zehn Minuten vor Serverdown standen wir vor der letzten Gruppe vor Panthaleon, als unser Healer uns verließ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dicht gefolgt vom Friedhofcampen auf Schlachtfeldern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Laggs gehen eigentlich, und die Idioten (Spammer, etc.) kann man ja auf Igno setzen.


----------



## Toyuki (4. März 2008)

die leute die inner ini leaven ohne grunde / was zu sagen...


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2008)

leute die die Grp ohne ein wörtchen verlassen,Ninjalooter und ARGGGGS BG lags! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

bg lag? WTF !! get Epix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am schlimsten sind die die einfach gehen
ninjas gibts eh fast keine (seit man truhe nnicht mehr ninjan kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und wenn einer need macht kannst du immer noch gildenleader flamen ihn zu kicken


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. März 2008)

Leider hast du noch ws vergessen, lieber TE-

Was mich echt stört ist der Chat allgemein. Sei es nun der
/say-, /yell-, /handelschat oder was auch immer! 

Ich weiss auch nicht, aber man bekommt einfach das Gefühl, dass gewisse Leute bald komplett verblöden. 
...Was da hin und wieder geschrieben wird. oO

Z.B das alt bekannte 

''ey alder deine mudder....'' oder 

''man du scheiss noob ey bis du n kiddi ey'' 
(Euer ''man'' könnt ihr euch echt sonstwohin stecken.)

''hurensohn deine mudda is schwul''
(gestern auf nem Funserver. Klar meine Mutter ist schwul, was für ne gut durchdachte Logik! oO).

etc. 

Auf den richtigen Server ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, dennoch treten auch oft solche Situationen ein.

Ich habe selten gesagt, nur Kinder würden sich so benehmen, aber langsam denk ich halt doch es sind grösstenteils Kinder die so einen Dreck schreiben.

Denn auf dem Funserver haben wir mal in der Gruppe (knapp 20 Leute) gefragt wie alt sie so sind. Tjo es war echt so, unter 20 Leuten waren 2 älter oder genau 17 Jahre alt. Der Rest war von 11 (oO) - 15 Jahre alt. 

Spielt mal 3 Tage auf so einem Server. Der reinste Kindergarten, die Leute beschimpfen sich gegenseitig und machen einen auf den starken, obwohl sie grösstenteils noch kleine Kinder sind (sorry, aber das ist da nunmal ne Tatsache).

Das ist auch etwas wo mich stört, sei es nun auf dem Funsrver oder auf dem richtigen Server.
Die Leute die sich mit ihrem Equip vergleichen und andere dumm anmachen, denen das Rel Life wichtiger ist, als sich mit ein paar Pixel zu beweisen.
Ich mein hallo?! Die meisten von der Sorte würden im richtigen Leben ihr Mund keinen cm aufmachen, aber am PC sind sie ganz stark 
(ich würde es eher als arm bezeichnen, aber naja...).

Wie gesagt solche Situationen treten auf Blizzards Servern auch auf, nur nicht ganz so häufig. 
Aber das liegt eher daran, das es auf den richtigen Servern auch einige ältere und reifere Leute gibt.

Ich mein der Funserver hatte 300+ Member drauf gehabt und 83% (kein Witz) davon waren zwischen 11 und 15 Jahre jung. 

Und wenn ich so sehe wie ein Server mit grösstenteils Kindern läuft, muss ich doch ehrlich sagen, mich nerven die Kinder in WoW!
Klingt vieleicht etwas hart, aber das war mir echt Beweis mehr als genug. 
Das war ja nun echt offensichtlich, warum der Server so schlecht lief.

Kurz und knapp. Ich mag in WoW keine:

-Kinder
-Leute die sich stark fühlen weil sie kein RL haben
-und solche Witzfiguren die ihr Maul nur vor dem PC so weit aufreissen können.

Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. März 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Ich mein der Funserver hatte 300+ Member drauf gehabt und 83% (kein Witz) davon waren zwischen 11 und 15 Jahre jung.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse.



ähmm ma im Ernst...wer interessiert sich für deine Fun-Server Geschichten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (4. März 2008)

moin,
also die AH Kosten für ein Stick Magiestoff sind schon sehr sehr hoch o_0. Ich finde es aber richtig abfu** wenn einer mittem im Raid/oder in einer INI einfach die Gruppe verlässt.


----------



## Gradeo (4. März 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Leider hast du noch ws vergessen, lieber TE-
> 
> Was mich echt stört ist der Chat allgemein. Sei es nun der
> /say-, /yell-, /handelschat oder was auch immer!
> ...







Tja dafür zahl man halt 12,95€ im Monat das sowas nicht oft vorkommt. Ansonsten gibt es doch die GM´s!^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähmm ma im Ernst...wer interessiert sich für deine Fun-Server Geschichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum geht es doch nicht, nur da merkt man halt doch, das es oft an den Kindern liegt. 
Es wäre auf den richtigen Servern wohl kaum anders, nur gibt es da unter 300 Leuten auch nicht nur 5 die sich benehmen können. 

Nochmals es gweht nicht um die Art des Servers, sondern um die Leute die darauf sind.

Und ich finde es doch recht interessant, was mit einem Server passiert, sobald er grössteneils von Kindern bevölkert wird. 

Denn das kannst du genau so auf Blizzards Server¨übertragen. 
Der einzige Unterswchied ist, du hast auch oft Leute vor dir, mit denen du vernünftig reden kannst. 

Und nochwas, 
was hat es mit dem Fun-Server zutun, dass ich Leute nicht mag die so arm sind und andere im Spiel dumm anmachen weil gewisse Personen noch Wert auf ihr Real Life legen und nicht 10 Stunden am Tag vor dem PC hocken?
Aber ja ich denke halt oft, das die Sorte Menschen genau im RL von wiederum von den Leuten dumm angemacht werden, dei ihr RL noch pflegen. 

Aber das spielt ja auch keine Rolle. 
Es ist halt einfach arm vor dem PC sein Maul soweit aufzureissen, wenn man nur noch mit extremer Mühe aus dem Bürostuhl kommt. 

Also ich weiss nicht was du hast, Funserver oder nicht. Der Vergleich bezieht sich ja nicht auf den Server.


----------



## stremi (4. März 2008)

Ich bin für die zahlreichen Spams von "Goldkaufseiten". Der Grund dafür ist, dass dies leider zu oft vorkommt. Hingegen nen Gruppenleav von irgend einem Idioten gibt es nicht alle 15min-.- (Meiner hinsicht nach)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. März 2008)

Gradeo schrieb:


> Tja dafür zahl man halt 12,95€ im Monat das sowas nicht oft vorkommt. Ansonsten gibt es doch die GM´s!^^



Ja stimmt, dank den 13 Euro ist nicht ganz so schlimm.
Dennoch gibt es genau solche Situationen auch auf den richtigen Servern. 
Weniger, das stimmt total! aber es gibt sie leider auch zur genüge.
Und wieso immer dann wenn Schulferien sind? Hmm.. wie sonderbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (4. März 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mich nerven irgendwie alle sachen, naja bis daruf das in in Städten kein prob mit lags habe  selten welche (...)
> 
> Zählt es auch zu Grafikfehler wenn man durch andere Chars durchlaufen kann oder in Ihnen sitzen kann? dann auch nerv..



Danke! Hab mich köstlich amüsiert!

Riggedi


----------



## Phash (4. März 2008)

ajo...

ninjaloot gibts ja nimmer - einfach need / greed rollen und gut

Spam im /s nervt aber schon

rest is so egal...


was mir am besten gefällt:
Wenn Leute ne Grp verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find das toll  (ausser es is der Heiler)
dann kann man die ini mit 4 leuten machen, was sonst keiner machen will, wenn man random sucht,
kriegt dadurch mehr loot und ein klein wenig mehr Herausforderung


----------



## Natsumee (4. März 2008)

Menschen die mitten in der Ini die Gruppe verlassen einfahc nur scheise oder dauernd afk gehen

mfg


----------



## Makku (4. März 2008)

mich stört am meisten das Gespamme... da erschließt sich mir einfach nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit...

Das Leute eine Gruppe verlassen, ist oft ärgerlich und tragisch... aber das ist da eben das Risiko... ich persönlich würde zumindest noch was sagen und nicht einfach wortlos "leaven"... aber mit solchen Leuten spielt man eh nur einmal... danach finden sie i.d.R. keinen Weg mehr in meine Gruppe... 

Aber das Gespamme... das nervt gewaltig... und die Gold-Anbieter... die nerven auch..


----------



## L-MWarFReak (4. März 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Leider hast du noch ws vergessen, lieber TE-
> 
> Was mich echt stört ist der Chat allgemein. Sei es nun der
> /say-, /yell-, /handelschat oder was auch immer!
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss sagen das is echt wahr was du sagts (mich regt das auch am meisten auf) obwohl ich selbst erst 15 bin xD

Aber diese leute haben meistens noch keinen 70er.... man lernt es auf 60-70 einfach wie man sich zu verhalten hat (nach bc, vorher halt vn 55-60)

ich habe auch einige junge leute in der gilder mit mir aber wir haben kara, gruul und magtheridon auch schn aufm farmstatus jetzt...

das zeig das es durchaus möglich is auch mi 15/14 WoW zu zocken^^


LG


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. März 2008)

laggs aufm bg nerven total aber auch spammer
oder leute die einfach so die grp leaven


----------



## th3orist (4. März 2008)

ich habe das wortlose leaven der gruppe in der ini angekreuzt.

finde es nicht weiter schlimm wenn leute sagen: "passt auf jungs, das ist hier nichts für mich, ich habe x und y noch zu tun, das dauert mir zu lange" oder irgendwas in der art und dann halt leaven.
das passiert, da kann man nichts machen.
aber einfach gruppe verlassen finde ich ist den anderen mitspielern gegenüber echt respektlos...als ob die nicht auf zeit in ihr spiel investieren und natürlich auch nicht immer bock haben umsonst irgendwo rumzueiern während man ersatz sucht.
man hat nicht immer als einziger, in dem sinne, "besseres" zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (5. März 2008)

freut mich dass soviele Leute interesse zeigen. Aber da geht noch mehr^^


----------



## Headsick (7. März 2008)

Auf jeden Fall regen mich diese bescheuerten Flugrouten auf... ich weiß nicht mehr wieviel Zeit ich fliegenderweise im ******** Eschental  verbracht habe....

-MFG-

ps: ich sag nur Darnassus-Tanaris ca. 9 Minuten...


----------



## Lantana28 (7. März 2008)

Joa für mich sind eigentlich spams im Handelschannel einfach nur zum Ko****
-falls jmd meinen sollte: "leav den Channel doch" --->Oft ist man auch auf angebote angewiesen, vorallem auf Spieler die in WOW-Wirtschaften

leaving in Instancen ist zwar schlimm, aber die bekommen gleich mal /ignore <playername>


MfG Lantanah, KdL, Lothar


----------



## Gias (7. März 2008)

nerven tun mich nur die ticketschreiher -vorallem das sie sich noch dabei toll vorkommen fuer jede
kleinigkeit mit ihrem ticket anzukommen, dass sie es dabei auch noch allen mitteilen muessen 
lässt sie nur noch dümmer dastehen - möchtegern polizei brauch ich keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ganz beliebt sind die im /1 channel wenn sich einige nett unterhalten und dann "omfg 
kein rp"  (es gibt im /1 keine rp-pflicht) anschliesend  erstmal "Occ: Ticket!!!" -ja ganz toll du held -.-`
gefolgt von "seit leise"" hort auf" blablubb -nerven einfach nur )

an dieser stelle fällt mir wieder auf wie ich es vermisse die eigene fraktion umnieten zu können...


----------



## Gwynny (7. März 2008)

Mir gehen definitiv die Leute am meisten auf die Nerven, die mitten in der Gruppe entweder einfach off gehen, oder irgendeine dumme Ausrede erfinden und abhauen *grml*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Yagilius (7. März 2008)

Schade das man nicht alle ankreuzen kann, weil bei mir trifft alles zu.
Du hast noch einiges vergessen wie z.B.:
Die ignoreliste ist zu kurz!
FSK sollte ab 16 sein!
und und und!


----------



## Headsick (7. März 2008)

Die Spinner die sich mit 5 70ern auf 1-2 lowies stürzen und es mit ihren Schlangenfallen trotz Non-PvP schaffen, daß man dabei krpiert... ich meine, es hat ja schließlich seinen Grund, daß man auf einem PvE-Server spielt und auch nicht PvP markiert ist... Ich weiß nicht, was solche Deppen daran toll finden und hoffe, daß Bliz das irgendwann in den Griff bekommt. Hat mir schon mehrfach echt die Laune und den Spaß am Soiel versaut. Ich frag mich halt immer, was das für Leute sind, die sich dadurch Ihren Spielspaß ziehen???  Lässt Rückschlüsse auf den Charakter zu, finde ich (und ist mir auch ein ein Ticket wert).

-MFG-


----------



## sh4d0w (7. März 2008)

für mich ganz klar, user die mitten in de ini einfach gehen, naja kommen bei mir gleich auf /ig wenn sie keinen guten Grund haben.


----------



## wachhabender (7. März 2008)

abgestimmt für "leute die ohne etwas zu sagen die ini verlassen" habe...

außerdem nerven mich die besserwisser und klugscheisser im PvP/BG die meinen, wissen und können mit dem löffel gefressen zu haben....(der großteil dieser möchte gern AnFührer sind einfach nur lästig)

besonders schlimm sind die,die den rest der grp ständig als idioten,kacknoobs schweinepriester usw. beschimpfen...(alles schon erlebt)

würde diese "Über-Drüber-Typen" mal alle gerne zusammen in einer grp sehen und als stiller beobachter fungieren....


mfg wh


----------



## Cyress (7. März 2008)

wachhabender schrieb:


> außerdem nerven mich die besserwisser und klugscheisser im PvP/BG die meinen, wissen und können mit dem löffel gefressen zu haben....(der großteil dieser möchte gern AnFührer sind einfach nur lästig)



Das erinnert mich da doch an einen gewissen Comic! =)

Dark Legacy Comics
Ich denke da wirst du so n bissl was wieder erkennen!


----------



## wachhabender (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nh4z (7. März 2008)

schoeni schrieb:


> /sign



lol...wie süß, ihr seit 11? ^^is ja auch teilweise echt brutal, guckt euch allein mal diese monsterwachen in uc an...raushängende gedärme sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öle1 (7. März 2008)

Also ich find den spam im Handelschannel am schlimmsten. vorallem ist unser server so voll von goldwerbung, da kommt alle 10 sek ne goldwerbung im handels oder im lfg channel


----------



## Captain_Chaos (7. März 2008)

Neben dem ständigen rumgespamme in sämtlichen Channels nervt mich auch das Verhalten mancher Leute auf dem Schlachtfeld.

Gestern zum Beispiel haben wir nach wenigen Minuten in WS schon 2:0 geführt. Dann entscheiden sich ein paar Idioten aus unserer Fraktion dafür mit der Flagge auf dem Rücken mit einem der Gegner die ganze Zeit nur Späßchen zu machen und dumm auf dem Schlachtfeld rumzustehen. AFK melden hat nicht funktioniert. Nach einer Stunde haben sich die Idioten endlich mal dazu entschieden die Flagge abzugeben. Das hat richtig genervt. Ich war kurz davor ein Ticket zu schreiben.


----------



## wachhabender (7. März 2008)

> lol...wie süß, ihr seit 11? ^^is ja auch teilweise echt brutal, guckt euch allein mal diese monsterwachen in uc an...raushängende gedärme sag ich nur



wer keine keine raushängenden gedärme sehen kann der muss eben alli zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eventialos (7. März 2008)

Goeira schrieb:


> Du hast eins vergessen.
> Im bg   ... lacht euch aus.
> ... spuckt auf euch.
> ...  ... ...
> ...




ooo über solche reg ich mich so auf der mist... is voll eqipt hat einen heiler am hintern und wenn er dich dann fast down hat lacht er über dich uuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann koch ich nur vor wut 

soll er doch 1v1 antretten dann zeig ich ihn mal was ein vergellter pala so alles kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2008)

Also wenn einer es Begründet oder vorher anmeldet, dass er die Ini zu nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt verlassen muss find ich das ok, habe ich auch schon gemacht weil ich einfach mich mit der Zeit verkalkuliert habe, da war mir dann auch niemand böse. Was aber nervt sind die Leute, die keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen haben und meinen, sie hätten mehr Ahnung vom Thema als alle anderen oder so penetrant nerven, dass man sich wünschte, die  Ignore-Liste wäre größer. So reg ich mich schonmal tierisch darüber auf, wenn mich einer über ne Stunde lang anwhispert, weil ich seinem Char Gold schenken soll, wobei ich den netmal kenn. Und auf Ignore setzen geht net, weil die schon voll ist. -.-

Und ich hasse es, wenn einer meint mich belehren zu müssen, wie man seinen Char perfekt spielt. Bis jetzt gab es über meine Spielweise keine beschwerden, da sollte man wirklich nicht damit kommen, wie ach so toll der und der Talentpunkt hätte investiert werden können. Falls ich arrogant wirke: Ich habe auch schon einige Ratschläge angenommen zum Spiel und war dankbar.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (7. März 2008)

1. Lag im BG
2. Leute, die einfach die Gruppe verlassen
3. Zu hohe Preise im AH
4. "Spieler", die einfach durch ihr Verhalten nerven...


----------



## Nihlo (7. März 2008)

mir fehlt da 2.4 in da liste


----------



## Baba128 (7. März 2008)

Eigendlich muß ich sagen,

da mich in den Channels am meisten die "sehr flachen" Chuck Norris Witze aufregen.

Sowie meine vorposter Schon geschrieben Leute die einen Wipe verursachen und dann einfach abhauen (in innis versteht sich)

gruß


----------



## Luanna (7. März 2008)

magiereflektion auf eiselementare vom magier, das ist richtig toll.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (7. März 2008)

eines hast du auch noch vergessen:
flame und whine threads in foren....
die community is das schlimmste an wow. so unfreundlich gegenüber anderen ist kaum eine andere community in einem spiel.


----------



## Headsick (7. März 2008)

täusch Dich nicht, ich hab lange Zeit Counterstrike gezockt...in den Foren gehts ja noch, aber online...oh je, das ist Hopfen,Malz und Bildung verloren^^ Vor allem weil die Leute annonym sind, da überlegt keiner lange, wer was wie formuliert...

-MFG-


----------



## Fhawn (7. März 2008)

Uff, für mich gibt es hier viele Punkte, die ich gerne ankreuzen würde. 

Hauptsächlich nervt mich jedoch der Spam in den Channels sowie Leute, welche die Instanz verlassen...
Dass man sich verkalkulieren kann ist klar, aber auch, dass ein wichtiger Notfall ansteht... ich denke, dafür hat jeder Verständnis. 
Aber wenn ( wie gestern) ein Spieler in die Instanz mitgeht... überhaupt nichts sagt und dann nach 30 Minuten meint, schlafen gehen zu müssen (was er wohl täglich muss um diese Uhrzeit)... *kopfschüttel* Zum Glück kamen wir auch zu dritt gut im Versunkenen Tempel zurecht. 

Und mir gehen Flamer auf RP-Servern richtig auf die Nerven. Da betreibt man mal RP und wird gleich angemacht (Haha, du Möchtegern RPler, Noob..) und dass auf einem RP-Server! Und dann geht der Feigling auch noch off. Ich spiele nun schon seit 6 Jahren RP und lass mich von so einem..... ney *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Thursoni (7. März 2008)

Erdbeerjoghurt der nicht nach Erdbeere schmeckt..


----------



## Cyress (7. März 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Erdbeerjoghurt der nicht nach Erdbeere schmeckt..


Cool, wo droppt der? Und vor allem, was für stats hat der? XD


----------



## DRACONICUM (7. März 2008)

ganz klar die Jungs/Mädels die einfach die Ini verlassen am besten nach einem wipe (natürlich unter viel gemotze und unschöner worte im channel) oder zwischendurch nach dem reggen einfach AFK sind.


----------



## Cyress (7. März 2008)

DRACONICUM schrieb:


> ganz klar die Jungs/Mädels die einfach die Ini verlassen am besten nach einem wipe (natürlich unter viel gemotze und unschöner worte im channel) oder zwischendurch nach dem reggen einfach AFK sind.


Weißt du, was das schönste an genau diesen Leuten ist? ^-^ Es sind meist genau die, die am wenigsten zocken können und den Wipe verursacht haben, die anderen dann aber als Noobs, die nicht spielen können darstellen und deswegen gehen.


----------



## fre_k (7. März 2008)

ninjalooter und hauptstadt lag/dc.
schlachtfeldlag is auch störend... hab ich aber weniger als hauptstadt.
gruppe verlassen wärent ini kan nerven, vorallem bei tank oder auch heiler.
aber manchmal gehts halt net anders....


----------



## frozentires (7. März 2008)

- Leute die arena pkte leechen...
- Gold spamer, ebay chars ...
- möchtegern pros die keine ahnung haben aber trotzdem immer glugscheissen...
- Spieler die nach dem Bg umloggen und ein zuflamen... 


achso und leute die nen Hexer fragen ob sie nen port nach shatt bekommen ....


----------



## alexthe.king (7. März 2008)

boa also was mich so richtig nervt is der scheiss undercity aufzug.... xD

man springt grad noch rein und er fährt ab.... und wenn man low lvl ist stirbt man durch denn fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is echt n blöder bug... also liebe blizzard mitarbeiter bitte fixen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. März 2008)

die mega lags im BG/die Cheater die (egal ob Horde Allianz) in Arathi kurz nach Beginn der Partie schon alles Tabben (da mein Main alli ist, an dieser Stelle horde, mir persönlich auf Alliseite noch nie passiert, aber das schließt nix aus)
und der Rest is ok


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Fragen wie:

"Machst du mir eben ein Portal nach Shattrath?" 
"Brauche ein bisschen Wasser!"


----------



## Fiîs (7. März 2008)

da fehllt der Aufreger "zu lange av-wartezeiten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (7. März 2008)

Du hast noch die Flamer in den BGs vergessen.

Nur weil man da mal verliert oder es ned ganz so optimal läuft, fangen immer welche an gleich ausfallend zu werden. Ok, man muss es ja ned lesen aber schon ziemlich kindisch ^^

Aber verlieren muss man ja auch erstmal lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkb (7. März 2008)

irgendwie fehlen mir die optionen "afk-/portsteinganker" und "bugs"


----------



## SiliTheMage (7. März 2008)

eigentlich müsst eich alles ankreuzen den alles ist extrem nervend ^^ 
nur was menst du mit cheater? oO


----------



## Aîm (7. März 2008)

es gibt viel schlimmere sachen, als das was du da aufgeschrieben hast: leute die vom endcontent labern, und zwar den größten bullshit,die dann nichtmal einen 40+ char haben -.- (was ich immer für freunde habe...)


----------



## prontopronto (7. März 2008)

Leute die im Bg nur rumheulen und mit einer demotivierenden Art und Weise die gesamten Mitspieler "runterziehen". Schlimmer als ein BG einfach nur zu verlieren sind meist die eigenen "Mitspieler" die besser im Sandkasten als vorm PC aufgehoben wären.


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. März 2008)

ok das muss ich jetzt sagen egal ob es schon jemand gesagt hat: Dieser thread xD xD

Nein das war nur spaß bei mir laggt es immer so verdammt heftig in OG das ich fast nir hingehe/hingegangen bin


----------



## Königmarcus (7. März 2008)

am meisten nerven mich immernoch die lags sobald man in ne hauptstadt kam, if war am schlimmsten. kaum war man drinne musste man erstma n paar sec stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal...
^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kestrel (7. März 2008)

Mich nervt das fast keiner auf einem RP-Realm sich dementsprechend verhält wozu ist er den da 
des weiteren die Lags stört zwar aber manchmal sind die sogar lustig
Aber mein HASS gehört den Goldspamern sprich chinafarmer ich könnte mich pausenlos drüber aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (7. März 2008)

Mich nervt am meisten, daß das Rufgefarme einen solchen Stellenwert eingenommen hat.

Weniger Ruf wäre mir lieber gewesen. Für jede kleinigkeit braucht man Ruf. Man kann fast nichts machen ohne Ruf. War in Classic viel angenehmer.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (7. März 2008)

Leute, die unbedingt Rep-Kosten verursachen müssen, wenn man in Skettis Riesen farmt und dann noch den Mob ninjan...
Lags in Shat.
Leute die ihre Klasse selbst auf 70 nicht vernünftig beherrschen.
Spieler, die die Ini nicht kennen, aber trotzdem immer "gogogo" spammend in die nächste Mobgruppe rennen.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Bei Gruul bei der 14. Wachstumsphase tanken zu müssen...


----------



## Mulukukku (7. März 2008)

Hunter items, die nichtmal welche sind.

Wie bei einem Kumpel von mir, dem ne heiler Robe von nem Hunter weggelootet wurde, weil dieser meinte, dass er sein pet besser heilen könnte.

An alle Hunter: Item mit Heilboni... NICHT MITLOOTEN xD


----------



## Wolfner (7. März 2008)

Mir fällt da nur eines ein:
Mehr OOCler auf den RP-Shards als Rollenspieler -.-


----------



## Ouzlan (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mal zum thema grafikfehler


----------



## Dragim (7. März 2008)

was mir gefehlt hat : strunzdumme mitspieler ~.~ letztens endlich gefreut, dass ich ne bk hero grp hat und aufeinma kamen die ersten beiden an und als  ich dann den dudu(der tank sein 'sollte/wollte') gesehn hatte hat ich schon kein bock mehr, stoffhose ,-beine,- brust.... und als ich ihn dann gefragt hab ob er tank equip anlegen könnt meinte er: Was isn tankequip?....


----------



## Cyress (7. März 2008)

Ouzlan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das mal zum thema grafikfehler


Der Fehler sieht irgendwie aus, als würde er vom Interface kommen. oO


----------



## Kirpan (8. März 2008)

also mich regen am meisten die Ninjalooter auf... 
Dabei gehts mir nicht darum das sie zu schnell Looten sondern das fasche ^^ zB Priester würfelt auf ne Zweihandaxt! Dabei hatte ich als Hunter grade need drauf und war schon das 3. Mal in der Instantz
Zu den zu hohen Auktionpreisen: Es ist natürlich zum Berufe Skillen etc nervig aber auf jedenfall hat dies auch was gutes! Da durch farmen usw. immer mehr Geld im Umlauf ist. Geld geht dann erst wieder aus der "Spielerhand" wenn mann sich ein Mount kauft oder einfach seine Sachen repariert! Da diese Preise ja standart Preise sind können wir uns das immer problemloser leisten! Daran solltet ihr auch denken wenn ihr das nächste mal über die Preise meckert


----------



## neon1705 (8. März 2008)

leider ist keiner der antworten dabei die ich nehmen würde

mein größter aufreger ist immernoch KEAL THAS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hasse den so dermassen das ich echt schon net mehr mitraiden will eigendlich aber ich muss leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (8. März 2008)

ganz klar, die leute, die die ini vorzeitig verlassen.

auch bei mir geht rl vor, aber ich gehe nicht aus einer ini, weil ich einfach kein bock mehr habe, oder die gruppe nicht perfekt ist.

ich versuche immer bis zum ende zu bleiben. wenn es mir klar ist, dass ich früher gehen muss, dann sage ich dass auch vor der ini.

so erspart man sich viel ärger


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

Auf jeden fall Leute die mitten in Inzen raus gehen und wenn man sie fragt warum se das machen dann kommt immer "hatte nen disc" oder sie igen dich sofort.


----------



## Kiligen (8. März 2008)

Alles was dort oben aufgelistet ist bis auf ninja loot die finde ich nicht halb so schlimm wie leute die einfach so die gruppe verlassen in inzis oder  das schlimmste in bgs leute die laggen das versaut das spiel erlebnis


----------



## Foudel (8. März 2008)

Die zunehmende Dummheit unter den Spielern nervt mich persönlich am meisten, leider jedoch konnte man dafür nicht abstimmen.
Wenn ich mich hier bei Buffed in den Foren so umsehe springt sie mir auch bei mindestens 50% aller Postings ins entsetzte Geäug. Selbst so zarte Hinweise auf "gefundene Rechtschreibfehler, die ich behalten kann" lassen den Schreiberling in keinem besseren Licht stehen...sind sie doch lediglich ein Eingeständnis des Posters, der sich seiner mangelnden Deutschfähigkeiten bewusst ist.
Sowas im Chat nervt mich mehr als jeder weinende Spieler, der wegen eines wipes und der anstehenden Reparaturkosten die Gruppe in der Ini verlässt.


----------



## Turican (8. März 2008)

*wichtige Antworten* fehlen

*klare Nr. 1*  "lol,rofl,noob,nap" und den ganzen anderen Schwachsinn im TS aussprechen,da bekommt man das kotzen.Besonders traurig wenn Leute über 20j sowas aussprechen.
Allein sowas im Chat schreiben is schon nervig,es ist nicht cool,trendy oder sonstwas.
Wenn Ihr euch nicht lächerlich und euren Ruf versauen wollt,benutzt nicht diese Abkürzungen.

*2.* Idioten die dauerhüpfend durch die Welt gehn

*3.* Leute die auf RP-Server spielen aber RPler hassen...wie dumm kann man sein,Chartransfer und weg

*4.* Leute die einer 5Mann Gruppe joinen aber nicht mit ihnen im Sprachchat / TS reden wollen,sondern lieber im Gilden TS bleiben.Sich dann aber aufregen wenn was nicht funktioniert. 
Nutzt den Sprachchat,am Start des Spiels wart ihr auch froh Leute kennen zu lernen


----------



## Erital (8. März 2008)

definitiv dieser spam im handelschannel. Dieses völlig geistlose gelaber kann einen echt krank machen -.-

dann auf jeder fall die ZU NIEDRIGEN Ah-preise!  manche leute merken einfach nicht wenn sie sachen zu billig ins ah packen. 1000-2000 gold ist ja momentan standard was man so auf der hand hat. und dann bekommt man die scheiß Arkanen Staub nicht mehr los weil irgendwer die dinger für 1,2g ins ah stellt?! oh man, da is doch keine relation mehr drin... -.-   Geschweige denn andere Rohstoffe... alles stagniert. okay, rezepte oder rüstungen sind schon mit phantasiepreisen belegt und ich glaub kaum, dass die in dem sinne irgendwer zahlen wird/will. *seufz* manchmal wünsch ich mir echt die guten alten zeiten zurück in denen 10g noch viel war... -.-




Kirpan schrieb:


> also mich regen am meisten die Ninjalooter auf...
> Dabei gehts mir nicht darum das sie zu schnell Looten sondern das fasche ^^ zB Priester würfelt auf ne Zweihandaxt! Dabei hatte ich als Hunter grade need drauf und war schon das 3. Mal in der Instantz




ich kann gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich in ubrs/lbrs war um mir damals mein T0-Set zu holen ^^
50, 60 mal? kann hinkommen. also denke ich das 3 mal in eine instanz zu gehen für ein item nicht umbedingt soooo viel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimstone (8. März 2008)

Also zum Thema Ini leaven vor Ende oder Ninjalooting kann ich ehrlich nicht viel sagen. Ich für meinen Teil gehe nur mit Leuten in eine Instanz die ich auch kenne und mit denen ich mich gut verstehe. Da kann es zwar aus RL technischen Gründen dazu kommen, dass jemand urplötzlich weg muss (was eher die absolute Ausnahme ist), but who cares? RL > Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich momentan viel mehr nervt in diesem Spiel sind zwei Dinge (die leider nicht in der Liste sind)

1. Leute die keinerlei Spielverständnis haben und mir irgendwie vorkommen als seien sie nicht ganz auf geistiger Höhe (hab letztens nem Spieler bei 1 - 2 Quests geholfen und das einzige was kam war "m oder w?")

2. Der zunehmende Werteverfall von Epic-Items bzw. des wortes Epic und seines Stellenwertes. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern pre BC. In fast allen Instanzen nach ZF gab es min. 1 Epic. Und heute? "Hui, ich renn eben schnell ein Paar mal durchs BG und hab ein Epic Teil". Naja, bin mittlerweile fast der Meinung, das es schwieriger ist blaue Drops zu bekommen, als Epic. Die einzigen richtigen Epics sind meiner Meinung schon fast self-crafted Epics (Schneider, Lederer, Schmiede) oder halt Bossdrops aus hohen Raidinstanzen. Meinetwegen auch noch die Reputationsepics für Ehrführchtig. Aber egal.

So, das wars von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimstone (8. März 2008)

Erital schrieb:


> ich kann gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich in ubrs/lbrs war um mir damals mein T0-Set zu holen ^^
> 50, 60 mal? kann hinkommen. also denke ich das 3 mal in eine instanz zu gehen für ein item nicht umbedingt soooo viel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja klar ist das viel =D *ironie aus*

Heute muss doch alles im Eilverfahren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Hab meine T0 Brust nie bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     (und das trotz unzähliger Runs ^^)


----------



## Belsina5 (8. März 2008)

grafikfehler die ich schon seit anfang extrem habe
und die ich leider nicht mehr wegbekomme
leider mußte ich dann alles runterstellen
und wenn ich dann sehe was für tolle grafik mein freund hat
kommen wir schon die tränen schnüff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fortnax (8. März 2008)

mich nerven diese laggs am av wochenende. da geht man mit der stamm und alles laggt


----------



## Grushdak (9. März 2008)

Mich nervt noch - grad heute mit dem Twink erfahren ...

wahlloses Einladen in Gruppe. nach Ablehnung nochmals usw.
Whispert man die nach dem Grund an - bekommt man keine Antwort.
Er war 55 ich 10 - er in Düsterbruch ich in Trisfal - ein Beispiel.

Mitten im Raid die Gruppe verlassen, *ohne* Begründung nervt auch.

Dann nervt mich langsm schon, daß fast jeder nur noch mit epics aus den Schlachtfeldern rumläuft.
Raided überhaupt noch wer für Ini Sachen?
Und dann Flame-Threads erstellen, daß es zu lange Wartezeiten für die BGs gibt - und wenn man endlich drin ist, daß es nur laggt.
-> kein Wunder 

soweit erstmal ...


----------



## Kennyxd (9. März 2008)

nichts von alle dem

mich nerven bugs


----------



## Tergenna (9. März 2008)

Naja, ich denke jeder hat seine Meinung, was das schlimmste ist.
Meine Meinung ist, dass das schlimmste - wenn ich von diesen "Aufregern" wähle - der Hauptstadtlag ist.
Mein schlimmstes Erlebnis war zu diesem Thema eine GIGA livesendung. Und lauter Typen, die lvl 1 chars gebaut haben die "GIGAftw!" etc. hießen (Auch ein Aufreger).
Was ich aber eigentlich am schlimmsten finde: Die Ganker und ewigen Corpsecamper.
Gut inzwischen nicht mehr so extrem aber in stranglethorn (Schlingendorntal - ich hasse die Eindeutschung! Auch aufreger ^^) regt man sich schon auf, wenn man direkt vor Booty Bay (Beutebucht - dieser name... wie kann man nur so eine ketzerei betreiben?) gekillt wird, vorzugsweise einem Magier, der alle dort abfängt.
Tja, ich hoffe ihr werdet niemals solche *piep*-typen treffen.
Greets


----------



## Arahtor (9. März 2008)

Am meisten stören mich die Laggs die besonders oft im Alteractal auftreten


----------



## Unowiel (9. März 2008)

Mich nervt eigentlich nur die teils sehr unfaire Klassenbalance, die in der Umfrage genannten Probleme nerven mich weniger, da sie eigentlich nur selten auftreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoze69 (9. März 2008)

Mich nervt, dass Ich meinen Priester lange vor BC erstellt hab, als Shadows noch imba PvPler waren. Nach laaaanger Pause hab ich ihn dann vor nem Monat auf 70 gelevelt und equipt, mit der festen Erwartung mich ab sofort ohne Probleme durch die BGs zu schnetzeln. Dummerweise wurden Shadows aber mittlerweile derartig generft und zu Supportern gemacht, dass Ich von jedem dahergelaufenen Schurken/ms warri/ WL oder Jäger dahingemetzelt werde ohne in den meisten Fällen auch nur das geringste ausrichten zu können. Danke Blizzard!
Das einzig geile ist der Kampf gegen Palas aller Art, den gewinn Ich immer. Gibt nix lustigeres als einen offensichtlich sehr zuversichtlichen Holy Pala, der glaubt mit Angstblase und vollem Mana alles überstehen zu können, und auf einmal mana- und angstblasenlos vor einem steht. Manabrand&Massenbannung ftw!


----------



## zerogee (9. März 2008)

ganz klar schlachfelder laags is einfach ne riesen unverschämtheit


----------



## SixtenF (9. März 2008)

mich nerven die leute die sich fuer 3 bg's anmelden, dann auf das erstbeste gehen und die warteschleifen fuer die anderen 2 nicht verlassen. und wenn sie dann nen aufruf fuer die anderen bg's bekommen klicken sie einfach auf ausblenden. regt mich immer totlal auf im ab mit 5mann zu starten weil die ersten 5min erstmal alle die aufgerufen werden ihre 2min wartezeit ausblenden.


----------



## Loteus (9. März 2008)

/ironie on
Leute die die Gruppe verlassen sind echt nais  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , lag im BG - da freu ich mich immer tierisch drauf,
wenn dann ein Mage kommt, ich kaum was machen kann und mich pwned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber am Besten ist immernoch der Spam in den Handelschanneln, da ruf ich direkt meine kumpel und frag, ob sie mitspammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/ironie off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## consty (9. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Die Altersfreigabe ab 12.



dito.. sollte ab 16 gemacht werden ..


----------



## SixtenF (9. März 2008)

consty schrieb:


> dito.. sollte ab 16 gemacht werden ..


ist aber nicht jugendgefaehrdent.

vielleicht ein realmpool mit 18ner alterfreigabe :-)


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. März 2008)

Unowiel schrieb:


> Mich nervt eigentlich nur die teils sehr unfaire Klassenbalance, die in der Umfrage genannten Probleme nerven mich weniger, da sie eigentlich nur selten auftreten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




och ne und das von nem moderator^^ ich glaubs net...Hatten wir nicht geklärt das keine klasse besser ist als die andere??? Es gilt das schere stein papier prinzip. und das funktioniert super. 

Also nix unfair^^

Mich nerven Leute die, die gruppe leaven. Wenn ich könnt würde ich bei deren gilde 50 dkp minus beantragen-.-


----------



## Stüssy (12. März 2008)

instanz leave...-.-


----------



## Zenti (12. März 2008)

auf jeden fall instanzleave. vor allem wenn es schon recht spät ist, sowohl was den instanzfortschritt als auch die uhrzeit angeht. dann ärgert mann sich über die verschwendete zeit, da man eh keinen ersatz mehr findet.
vor allem wenn es die daily hero ist, ist es besonders ärgerlich


----------



## FermiParadoxon (12. März 2008)

alexthe.king schrieb:


> boa also was mich so richtig nervt is der scheiss undercity aufzug.... xD
> man springt grad noch rein und er fährt ab.... und wenn man low lvl ist stirbt man durch denn fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir war es mal so, dass das Tor aufging und ich keinen Aufzugboden gesehen habe. Ok, dacht ich mir, mal wieder ein Grafikfehler. (Wie oft war halb BB schon unsichtbar bei mir..) Geh einfach fröhlich rein. und ZACK, fall gaaanz tief runter und sterbe. Und das nicht als low lvl.^^
Irgendwie wars da so, dass der aufzug zu weit nach oben fuhr. Bin beim zweiten Versuch mit dem Raptor in der Wand stecken geblieben als ich reingehüpft bin während er runter fuhr. Nochmal tot. :/

Ansonsten.. Leute die ohne was zu sagen die Gruppe verlassen oder Mobs die plötzlich weglaufen, sich nicht mehr angreifen lassen, volle Lebenspunkte bekommen und dann wieder fröhlich auf einen zuhüpfen.


----------



## pingu77 (12. März 2008)

sry Leute dass ich soviele Sachen vergessen haben^^ aber da bin ich echt nich drauf gekommen weil mich des selber einfach nich so stark stört, weil es mir vielleicht gar nich auffällt^^


----------

